# Reinell Sailboat



## thomashay1974 (Sep 21, 2004)

Almost ready to buy a 22'' Reinell Sailboat (sloop), 1976..... Aside from this, I have no information. Does anyone have any?? 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Reinell was (is)a powerboat company. Like many powerboat companies of that era it decided to hedge its bets and start building sailboats for powerboaters leaving powerboating during the fuel crisis. I hate being the bearer of bad news but odd aethetics not withstanding, they were generally considered to be extremely poorly built and to sail about as poorly as they were constructed. A better choice from that era might be the S-2 6.9, or the Merit 22 or even a Oday 22, Paceship PY 23, Morgan 22, San Juan 21 or Catalina 22.

Jeff


----------



## thomashay1974 (Sep 21, 2004)

darn.... it''s such a pretty boat.........


----------



## thomashay1974 (Sep 21, 2004)

darn.... it''s such a pretty boat.........


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jeff_H
You seem to be really knowledgeable - how many years have you been sailing? 

what do you think of the Chrysler C22? (late 70''s early 80''s) I''ve seen a few of them for sale and they seem to be reasonable priced (around $2200.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I started sailing in 1961. I wanted to be a yacht designer when I was growing up and so studied and memorized yacht stats in the same way other kids memorized baseball cards and batting averages. Early on I worked in boatyards making repair and designing modifications to existing boats. Throughout much if not most of my sailing career, I have tried to be helpful to fellow sailors both in sorting through construction and design issues as well as racing and helping cruising sailors sail their boats better. It has gotten me into the guts of and sailing on a whole lot of boats. 

As to the Chrysler 22''s they were so-so boats. They sailed pretty well for a trailerable (but you always have to be careful of those qualifiers). For the most part they have held up better than I would have guessed seeing them when they were relatively new. There were a number of changes to the design while it was in production but the few issues that I have encountered with these was the rudder design and connection and some of the boats had aluminum chain plates that would now be well past their useful lifespan. 

Jeff


----------

